

Steve Jobs The Lost Interview is on iTunes, but don’t tell anyone, okay? - Toshio
http://www.cringely.com/2012/07/02/steve-jobs-the-lost-interview-itunes-dont-tell-anyone-okay/

======
michaelmartin
I think the author is making too big a deal of this video not being promoted
by Apple.

Sure, to us reading from the author's blog, we know it's an independent video.
To most people who would load up iTunes and see a big banner for a Steve Jobs
video on the front of the store, it would seem as though Apple were behind it.

I don't think there's anything wrong with not actively promoting that sort of
confusion.

If they'd really thought it was "too controversial" (Not sure why the author
quoted that phrase, and then didn't say if it was an actual quote?), they
wouldn't have put it in the store at all. It's not like banning something from
their store is something they're afraid to do...

~~~
ghurlman
You misinterpret. It's just the old "See the X that Y doesn't want you to see"
sales routine.

~~~
nhangen
Exactly what I thought. There are lots of movies/apps/games/albums they don't
promote.

------
vilda
I found this: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AttBk-Kt3C0>

Looks like it's been mirrored to avoid automatic detection.

~~~
vilda
Another great interview, 5 years ago:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nMD6sjAe8I>

------
nhangen
Unrelated to the post, but why is the only option to rent? I love iTunes, but
I hate their rental policy (only watch for 24 hours). Would be nice if I could
just pay the 10-15 bucks and own it.

~~~
runako
I believe these policies are set by the copyright holder. The policies often
change, so check back later and you might be able to buy it.

FWIW, this was a really good film.

------
Zenst
Everytime I see the name Cringly I'm reminded of a chap who was building a
plane and thru a major emo at the cameraman.

I know he has been going on about this lost interview for years but $3.99,
naaaa. I call that cashing in like ew conning a TV studio to pay for you to
build a plane for yourself.

Maybe he can move on now it's been `found`.

------
goblin89
Many attribute Apple's success to Steve Jobs, therefore reminding everyone
once again he's no more by promoting an interview (or banning it) probably
wouldn't be wise. No controversy here IMHO.

------
dmix
It's not available for Canadians on iTunes store. Does anyone have a (high
quality) link?

~~~
pygy_
The video was extracted from an amateur VHS recording.

In 1080p, you'll get analog artifacts in HD, I'm not sure it's worth it...

The YouTube link above is fine
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193665>). All you see on screen is
Jobs' face anyway.

Edit: There's a spanish-dubbed version in 1080p, you can mute it and watch it
with the sound track of the other one if you like. But it really doesn't add
much.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atyF5c9sdBk&feature=rela...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atyF5c9sdBk&feature=related)

------
kolinko
Not available on iTunes outside U.S.

------
darkstar999
> This is the most valuable company on earth

...and I stopped reading the article.

I think the author is being facetious/sarcastic, but I can't tell.

~~~
mhurron
> I think the author is being facetious/sarcastic

Neither, They're stating a fact.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/marketshare/2012/02/16/the-
most-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/marketshare/2012/02/16/the-most-
valuable-company-in-the-world/)

~~~
morphy
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Aramco>

